# Best HDMI Video Capture?



## Mega-Japan (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to hook up my PS3, record game matches on PC, and play like nothing is on the way and at highest quality. This might be the wrong section to add but since it has to do with video, I thought it'd be fine. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 29, 2011)

Due to the HDCP (High Definition Content Protection - A form of DRM) in HDMI, only HDMI liscencedrecording devices can record from encrypted HDMI.  (actually, upon further investigation, NO devices are supposed to record from encrypted HDMI, it violates the terms of the HDCP liscence. There are, however a few ultra-expensive devices that do) That adds a significant amount to the price (we're talking $999 and up), and will limit what you can do with the recordings. If you go with one that only records un-encrypted HDMI you'll be able to record from XBOX but not movies or set-top box content. I'm not sure if PS3 encrypts the HDMI out... Knowing sony, it probably does. You'll need to research that on your own. You're likely going to be paying at least $150 for anything that can record HDMI


Here are a couple products that can record from HDMI. They can not, however, record HDCP protected streams. That means you can record from XBOX but probably not from your sattellite or cable box. PS3 is unknown. I have not used either, so I can't tell you anything about how well they work.
 BlackMagic Design Intensity Pro
Hauppauge Colossus 01414


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2011)

moving to general software, as that is what you need - recording software

clearly you're going to need some HDMI input along the line (from a TV tuner/capture card), but the software is where the bulk of the discussion/problems will arise.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not sure why you decided to resurrect this thread, but as long as I'm here I'll mention that there is at least one device that can record encrypted content although it's not over HDMI.  The Ceton Infinitv 4 card has a cablecard slot and let's you record.  Right now, I think it's the only addon card that will.  For anyone who's interested.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2011)

actually it was a spam bot that did it, i didnt notice that the spammed thread was old.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Aug 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> actually it was a spam bot that did it, i didnt notice that the spammed thread was old.


----------

